# Tire applicators



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

What is the best tire dressing applicator that you use. The one I use
seem to fall apart after a few usage and foam chunky everywhere. I'm
looking for something that is going to be durable or last longer than what 
I been using.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Shoe shine applicators 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295407


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use those little sponges with scotch on one side


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Have anyone ever tried a brush like swissvax for tire dressing?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I used foam pads, never had a problem or reason to change. I have used a specific tire gel applicator from autocleanz and thought it made the job alot harder.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Other than what's already been mentioned I also use...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/trim-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_340.html


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats the product your trying to apply.

If gell your foam will have a short life and not much better with liquid.

If liquid then a cheap paint brush.

The shoe shine pads valid and the flash dash pads similar.

Foam open cell will deteriorate pretty fast the closed cell cheap yellow ebay jobby pads will last a bit longer but if its liquid then a brush.

Have used the dedicated tyre applicator before and they still break down.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought 3 car sponges for £1 from Asda, cut them up with a bread knife and then just throw them away when I have finished with them. Works for me anyway.

I use AS Highstyle


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

For tyres and medium to large trim areas I use the Scholl Concepts black hockey puck. Had it two years and still going strong. I've seen tyre walls destroy foam pads but this one still lokks like new no matter how hard I rub to get the dressing into all the nooks and crannies before buffing with gentler pressure. 
Only £4.99 each. 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/scholl-concepts-wax-and-dressing-black-foam-hand-puck.php


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I cut a sponge up into a small piece. Its lasted me ages


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I use those little sponges with scotch on one side


+1 plus I even cut them in half, then throw away after - just buy the cheapest I can


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.wilko.com/scourers-cloths+gloves/wilko-sponge-scourers-assorted-x-20/invt/0178485

These - 5 pence each. Use once and bin :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Asda Smartprice sponge scourers for me. As said above, use once or twice then throw away.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I cut a normal applicator sponge in half and it's been fine for 10+ applications so far.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Megs yellow foampads


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Go on Ebay and buy a load of cheap Chinese Foam Wax Applictors and then use and throw away, thats what I do and they do the job very well and they work for trim aswell


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Best thing I have found to use is an old bit of foam from the inside of a car panel, like the ones they use on older cars to keep pipes and looms in place.

Have been using the same one for about 6 years now with spray on and geltype tyre shines and still almost as good as the day I first used it. 

Only thing I do is to put it in a ZipLoc bag once finished, but that is to stop it getting everywhere in storage more than anything else


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A Cheapo sponge is all you really need. I've been using the same 4 inch square piece that I cut off a normal, cheap car sponge from over a year ago and it's still OK. I store it in a little bag between uses. I also use gloves as it really gunks up my hnads lol.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just ordered the waxybox tire apps


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

I've recently got a swissvax brush when I bought some pneu. Amazingly better that the brush's i've previously used. 

I'd spend the money on another


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just use a normal car sponge and cut it up. Normally get them from B&Q and they are only 50p each and most of the time they are on 3 for 2. Should easy get 10 pieces per sponge once cut up then I just bin them once used


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

these are great no black fingernails 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad-cat24.html


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

The Swissvax Pneu brush is very good. I've used the Megs shoe polish thing and CarPro applicators but the sponge disintegrates after a few uses. With the Pneu brush, you just apply and dab the excess away with a MF towel after a while. Gel = sponge, Liquid = brush.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. cheers


----------



## dug (Mar 10, 2013)

I got one of these and it works great :thumb:
quick simple and no messy hands

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-CC57-Contoured-Tyre-Applicator-Cleaning-Aids-Tool-/350826357129?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item51aee16189


----------

